# scanning mce 2005



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

WKRC switched back to channel 12 and now I can't pick it up in windows media center 2005 so how do I rescan


----------



## Jerry Springer (Jun 24, 2009)

You can't

Your computer is still configured for analog television and is now digital.

I do not know if there is a simple card swap or if it will take a software update to receive.

The only other option - if you had a tuner inside of your computer would be for you to hook it up to a converter box and tune the computer to analog ch 3 or 4.


----------

